# Jäger gegen Sport



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
die 12. MTB Trophy im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt, die diesmal in Leißling durchgeführt werden sollte, musste auf Einspruch der Jäger abgesagt werden. Das bedeutet, dass dieser Klassiker gestorben ist und nie wieder durchgeführt wird, was ein herber Rückschlag für alle MTB begeisterten Sportler, nicht nur aus Sachsen- Anhalt, ist. Das bedeutet auch das Aus für die Bundesligarennen, die bei dieser Trophy immer stattgefunden haben.
Näheres finder ihr hier:
 http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=19766.  
und hier:
http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...desliga-u23-rennen-in-leissling-abgesagt.html


----------



## GTdanni (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist wirklich sehr traurig. 
Wer den Organisator kennt wird wissen wie wichtig ihm dieses Rennen war und welche Arbeit in der Vorbereitung und Durchführung stecken.

Das ist wirklich kaum zu glauben. 

Ich werd da morgen gleich mal zu Winne und tröstende Worte spenden. 



So ein ****. 



Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (3. Februar 2010)

die argumente der jäger würde ich gern mal hören.schon nix los hier und dann solche wichtigtuer.

ps:_Zwei Jäger sind im Wald unterwegs als einer von ihnen zusammenbricht. Er scheint nicht mehr zu atmen und seine Augen sind glasig. Der andere Typ zückt sein Telefon, ruft den Notdienst an und stößt hervor: Mein Freund ist tot! Was kann ich nur machen? Darauf der Telefonist: Beruhigen Sie sich. Ich kann Ihnen helfen. Zuerst sollten wir sichergehen, dass er tot ist. Kurze Pause, dann ein Schuss. Zurück am Telefon sagt er: OK, was jetzt? _


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Näheres finder ihr hier:
> ......
> und hier:
> .....




...und schon vorgestern hier


----------



## Pharell (3. Februar 2010)

Man man man !!!

Wegen diesen *S Ä C K E N* muss solch eine Kultveranstaltung ausfallen. Unbegreiflich.

Ich darf/kann nicht weiter ausholen mit meinem Zorn, sonst sinkt enorm das Niveau.


----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

zumal alle anderen ihr ok gegeben hatten. selbst die umweltleute. ich denk mal der bürgermeister ist dort einfach ne weichwurst. nur wegen so ein paar "tierfreunden und bestandsregulierern" da zu kneifen...unbegreiflich.

@danni......dann machen wir in nmb halt ein rennen

oder wir treffen uns alle gemeinschaftlich an besagtem rennwochenende in dem wald und drehen ne runde


----------



## Pharell (4. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> oder wir treffen uns alle gemeinschaftlich an besagtem rennwochenende in dem wald und drehen ne runde



Normalerweise müsste man das machen !!!
Du hast vollkommen recht.
Viele viele Biker und dann gehts zum* Jagen*.


----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

na dann...machen wir mal ne liste und auf gehts


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Florian. 

Eine Protestveranstaltung am Renn WE ist natürlich geplant. Deine Teilnahme setze ich vorraus  

Siehe hierzu auch die Zeilen vom Veranstalter "Winne" 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6806368&postcount=157 






Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

ich bin am start! werd heute gleich mein frei eintragen. da müssen wir nochmal quatschen und abschwatzen.

ps: ich brauch dann mitte april eh mal nen elektriker der meinen herd anschließt in der neuen wohnung

achja und macht evtl flyer die ihr untereinander verteilt. ich könnte dann hier in nmb den ein oder anderen noch einen mitgeben. evtl kennt der langowski noch welche aus seiner alten wettkampfzeit. den sehe ich im märz wenn er auflegt bei uns.

ach ich fahre selber mal nach wsf....muss ja noch meinen schlüssel holen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Florian.
> 
> Eine Protestveranstaltung am Renn WE ist natürlich geplant. Deine Teilnahme setze ich vorraus
> 
> ...


Na dann sehen wir uns ja am Rennwochenende auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (5. Februar 2010)

Da sind wir dabei !

*Waidmanns Heil*


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Februar 2010)

wenn ichs arbeits- und studiumsmäßig einrichten kann, komm ich auch protestreich zum durchn wald radeln. sonntag wär besser.


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

so frei steht im plan. bei mir klappts. gibts schon irgendwie ne art fahrplan? rahmenprogramm? dumme mtb-news forumsspinnerecke?


----------



## GTdanni (5. Februar 2010)

Schön das so viele von uns kommen wollen um die Sache zu unterstützen. 

Bei dir Udo bin ich sowieso davon ausgegangen, dir bleibt ja gar keine Wahl. 


Ansonsten sind wir gerade dabei ein Programm für Samstag zusammen zu stellen. 

(Genehmigung von BM liegt schon vor) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Schön das so viele von uns kommen wollen um die Sache zu unterstützen.
> 
> Bei dir Udo bin ich sowieso davon ausgegangen, dir bleibt ja gar keine Wahl.
> 
> ...


Na da werden dann die BRUSTGURTFAHRER geschlossen auflaufen (äh auffahren ist wohl besser)


----------



## Broiler (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Warum sollte die Trophy dieses Jahr in Leißling stattfinden und was spricht dagegen das Rennen wieder in Goseck starten zu lassen?
Habe das nirgends so richtig rauslesen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2010)

Broiler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Warum sollte die Trophy dieses Jahr in Leißling stattfinden und was spricht dagegen das Rennen wieder in Goseck starten zu lassen?
> Habe das nirgends so richtig rauslesen können...


Ich las das so heraus:
Weil der Startbereich am Sportplatz umgeflügt worden ist, die Kapazität am Sportplatz nicht mehr ausreicht und der Bürgermeister einem Start im Ort nicht genehmigt hat.

Zitat Winne _"Goseck ist in der Szene wohl so etwas wie Kult, aber wer im Vorjahr bei  uns war, der hat auch mitbekommen, dass wir am Sportplatz an die  Kapazitätsgrenzen gestoßen sind. Der Startloop wurde im vorigen Sommer  umgeackert und so war hier noch weniger Platz. Gleichzeitig haben wir  den Zuschlag für die gesamte Nachwuchssichtung des BDR bekommen, wofür  wir uns auch bewusst beworben hatten.
So hatten wir vor, den Start-/Zielbereich in die Ortslage Goseck zu  verlegen, das wurde uns vom Bürgermeister von Goseck aber nicht  gestattet."_
(Weil er wohl seine Ruhe haben will und Biker im Ort nur stören, denke ich mal.)


----------



## divergent! (6. Februar 2010)

ich hab immer so das gefühl wenns ein fußballspiel wär dann wär alles in ordnung....


----------



## GTdanni (6. Februar 2010)

Ja der BM von Goseck sah in dem Rennen nur ein Übel und hat dementsprechend auch mehr dagegen gearbeitet als dafür. 

Der BM von Leissling hingegen fand das gut und hat ja auch schon ein Rennen im Herbst 2009 zugelassen wo es keine Probleme gab. 

Keiner konnte also davon ausgehen das plötzlich (2 Monate vorher) das Ding kippt.  


Cu Danni


----------



## B..G.M... (6. Februar 2010)

Hi!
Möchte darauf hinweisen, Wald und Flur bei der Protestfahrt vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu verlassen.
Der Jägersmann sieht's nicht gern, wenn bei gutem Büchsenlicht im Revier geradelt wird!

Thomas


----------



## Broiler (6. Februar 2010)

@ Udo1
Danke für die ausführliche Info 

Ich vermute mal stark das es sich im Leißlinger Umland um Pachtwälder
handelt und die Herren Hobby-Jäger nach ihrem Frühschoppen in Ruhe ballern wollen...mir kann keiner erzählen das es denen um Bestandsregulierung oder was auch immer geht. Aber solche Leute lassen auch die Kassen klingeln und schon haben die was zu sagen bzw. was zu entscheiden.


----------



## divergent! (7. Februar 2010)

zumal bestandsregulierung solch ein lustiges wort ist. ich mag ja jäger und förster ganz besonders weil die denken ohne sie würde die natur nicht funktionieren aber das ist ein anderes thema. also noch ne nachtfahrt?

@broiler: aus nmb?....ick och


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann sehen wir uns ja am Rennwochenende auf jeden Fall.


Am 10.4. ist Kyffhäuser Berglauf.
Wenn der Termin in Leissling auf dem Nachmittag bleibt (14 Uhr ist wohl angedacht...) könnte man es nach dem Rennen noch schaffen.

Hat der BM von Goseck was mit den Leisslinger Jägern zu schaffen?


----------



## GTdanni (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ohmtroll. 

Es ist sogar geplant die Rennteilnehmer nach dem Kyf noch nach Leissling zu locken. 

Und wer nicht genau 14 Uhr da ist zählt ja trotzdem noch. 

Wie siehts aus, sehen wir uns am 10.04.? 
Ich geb auch ein Bier aus. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (8. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Am 10.4. ist Kyffhäuser Berglauf.
> Wenn der Termin in Leissling auf dem Nachmittag bleibt (14 Uhr ist wohl angedacht...) könnte man es nach dem Rennen noch schaffen.



Nur gut das ihr schon unterwegs nach Leißling seit, wenn ich im Ziel eintrudele.  Da habt ihr wenigstens genügent Vorsprung so das wir uns kein ungewolltes Autorennen liefern. Könnte man nicht den Veranstalter in Bad Frankenhausen kontaktieren damit er auf das Problem in Leißling aufmerksam macht. Hier ist schließlich jede Art von Solidarität gefragt und hilfreich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, sehen wir uns am 10.04.?
> Ich geb auch ein Bier aus.
> 
> 
> Cu Danni


Hoho das ist mal ne nette Einladung! 
Danke Danni, da simmer dabei!
Da der Start in Bad F. schon um 8 Uhr ist, werden doch wohl alle bis 12 drin sein.
Hoffentlich wird's nicht so'ne Matzerei wie letztes Jahr am Kyffhäuser ... aber es gibt ja Wechselklamotten und Radwäsche an der Tanke.
Möglicherweise können noch einige Auebiker mitkommen... 
Das besprechen wir mit dem Präsi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2010)

Und hier findet ihr noch den Artikel, der in der "MZ" erschienen ist.

http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...l&aid=1260693565814&calledPageId=987490165154


----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2010)

ich sehe das wird noch richtig lustig


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Februar 2010)

in dem artikel stand ja das hauptproblem. 70-80% der strecke verlaufen durch privatwald. wenn die 'werten herren' keinen bock auf ne horde radler in ihrer schonung haben, kann man da recht wenig machen.


----------



## Alf 77 (8. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Möglicherweise können noch einige Auebiker mitkommen...
> Das besprechen wir mit dem Präsi.



 Mein Vize-Präsident Ohmtroll hat um Hilfe gerufen und wir werden Ihm folgen. 

Nachdem wir den Kyffhäuser gestürmt haben, kommen wir rüber um mit Euch die zweite Schlacht des Tages zu schlagen .
Vielleicht können wir Eure Hilfe auch mal gebrauchen, gemeinsam erreicht man einfach mehr !!!
Wenn ich sowas lese dann bin ich mal gespannt drauf wann die Herren Jäger endlich einen Zaun um Ihren Wald ziehen  Meisten fahren die dann mit dem Jeep bis zur Kanzel und fahren  mehr die Wege kaputt als ne Horde Biker !!!
Wenn wir über den Auebiker-Blog Werbung für Eure Veranstaltung machen sollen, gebt einfach dem Ohmtroll oder mir bescheid !!!


----------



## divergent! (9. Februar 2010)

du hast noch die treibjagd vergessen! wenn da ne gesellschaft von 100 mann, 20 pferden und 30 hunden durchs unterholz machen trampelt da ja keiner was kaputt........sind ja jäger und für die natur

mich hat mal ein jäger vor jahren im wald angehalten als ich mit meinem damaligen hund ( einem dackel! ) unangeleint durchn wald bin. er meinte er knallt den hund ab wenn ich ihn nicht anleine. hab ihn ausgelacht und gefragt was der kleine hund bitte im wald ohne leine anrichten soll.....gut er könnte ja ein wildschwein zerfleischen wenn er nix gegessen hat

hab ihm dann freundlich erklärt was ich mit ihm mache wenn er den hund oder mich anrührt und daß er nicht der erste wär der verkehrt herum dann am baum hängt.....ist dann sackig abgetreten. solche typen sind totale spinner.

@alex.....mit dem jagdanteil stand aber ein paar artikel zuvor anders drin. 80% der wälder sind von privatleuten gepachtet und die jäger nutzen ein teil davon. aber wie das so ist bei zeitungsmelungen und nachrichten......da wird viel geschrieben.....


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> .......
> @alex.....mit dem jagdanteil stand aber ein paar artikel zuvor anders drin. 80% der wälder sind von privatleuten gepachtet und die jäger nutzen ein teil davon. aber wie das so ist bei zeitungsmelungen und nachrichten......da wird viel geschrieben.....


Ja, Ja die Zeitungen, man soll nicht alles glauben was manchmal so geschrieben wird.
War heute beim Vorstandsvorsitzenden von White Rock e.V.im Laden. 
Hier ein paar Stichpunkte:
+ Die Veranstaltung am 10.04. ist als Demo offiziel angemeldet und schon  
   genehmigt worden.
+ Ab Mittwoch abend kommt im BLK Online TV ein Fernsehbericht  zu 
   diesem Thema.
+ Am Samstag, den 10. April ist der  "Radlertag" (genehmigte Demo) 
  am Sportplatz in  Leissling.
  (Mit kleines Sprintrennen und Kids Cup)
+ Jäger werden natürlich zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen
_(bin gespannt ob einer kommt)_
+ *Am Freitag, den 19. Februar 2010 findet um 19.00 Uhr in der  Gaststätte 
   "Stadt Weissenfels" in Weissenfels, Merseburger Strasse eine  
   außerordentliche und öffentliche Mitgliederversammlung des 
   White Rock  e.V. statt.*


----------



## divergent! (9. Februar 2010)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt was da bei rum kommt. ich hoffe nur ihr haltet uns hier auf dem laufenden daß wir auch immer schön am ball bleiben.

wer lust und laune hat kann sich ja mit mir dann in nmb am hbf treffen und wir radeln gemeinsam nach leißling.....sofern ich mal den radweg dorthin finde. irgendwie kenn ich nur die straßenstrecke.....


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wer lust und laune hat kann sich ja mit mir dann in nmb am hbf treffen und wir radeln gemeinsam nach leißling.....



so werdmers machen.


----------



## divergent! (9. Februar 2010)

dann muss ich aber echt noch den weg finden. ansonsten gehts über die dörfer............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler (9. Februar 2010)

@ divergent
Du bist aus Naumburg, bist Radler und kennst den Radweg nach Leißling nicht...bin etwas verwirrt 
Auf deine Frage, ja bin gebürtiger Nmb´er.


----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2010)

naja ich fahr ja mtb und da ist der radweg nicht so wirklich mein revier. und mit dem rr fahr ich straße und keine sonntagsfahrerwege............schäm


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja ich fahr ja mtb und da ist der radweg nicht so wirklich mein revier. und mit dem rr fahr ich straße und keine sonntagsfahrerwege............schäm


Ich kenne da eine schöne MTB Strecke von Naumburg nach Leißling, wenn Du willst kann ich Sie Dir mal zusenden, ohne Saaleradweg.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt was da bei rum kommt. ich hoffe nur ihr haltet uns hier auf dem laufenden daß wir auch immer schön am ball bleiben......


Werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten, bin am 19.02. zur außerordentlichen und öffentlichen Mitgliederversammlung von White Rock e.V. in Weißenfels dabei.


----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2010)

ja udo mach mal. das interessiert mich.dann kommt man wenigstens stilecht verdreckt und beschmiert zur demo


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja udo mach mal. das interessiert mich.dann kommt man wenigstens stilecht verdreckt und beschmiert zur demo


Im Anhang eine Variante mit knapp 350 HHM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2010)

mein rechner will das nicht öffnen

sag mal grob ne richtung.........ach doch jetzt macht er es...ich versuch mich mal als pfadfinder.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mein rechner will das nicht öffnen
> 
> sag mal grob ne richtung.........ach doch jetzt macht er es...ich versuch mich mal als pfadfinder.


Einmal in kml= Google Earth


----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2010)

ich habs...das ist aber schon son bisschen ein umweg


----------



## Alf 77 (11. Februar 2010)

Übrigens hat Torsten im Auebiker-Blog schon einen Aufruf gestartet !

www.auebiker.de


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich habs...das ist aber schon son bisschen ein umweg


Nun ja nicht mal 30 km, aber dafür eine schöne Strecke. Ich habe aber noch ene kürzere zur Auswahl, werde sie heute Nachmittag nach meiner Schneetour einstellen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ja nicht mal 30 km, aber dafür eine schöne Strecke. Ich habe aber noch ene kürzere zur Auswahl, werde sie heute Nachmittag nach meiner Schneetour einstellen.


Im Anhang die Variante2, auch nicht schlecht zu fahren. Ca. 12,31 km und ca. 230 HHM.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Torsten im Auebiker-Blog schon einen Aufruf gestartet !
> 
> www.auebiker.de



Laut BDR-Webseite ist der Start jetzt 12 Uhr.
Das ist zu knapp für uns.

http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=19844


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Laut BDR-Webseite ist der Start jetzt 12 Uhr.
> Das ist zu knapp für uns.
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=19844


  Habe gerade mit dem Vorsitzenden von White Rock e.V. gesprochen. Beginn in Leißling 14:00 Uhr. Am 19.02. nehme ich an der öffentlichen außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung vom White Rock e.V. teil. Werde dann hier berichten was es neues gibt und wie es bis dahin weitergeht, vielleicht gibt es dann schon konkrete Aussagen zum Ablauf am 10.04..


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit dem Vorsitzenden von White Rock e.V. gesprochen. Beginn in Leißling 14:00 Uhr. ...


Prima.
Ob die Jäger auch nur erahnen, was sie da losgetreten haben?


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Laut BDR-Webseite ist der Start jetzt 12 Uhr.
> Das ist zu knapp für uns.


Du warst schneller als ich!  Ich wollte das auch anfragen. 




			
				rad-net.de schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rahmen soll der Kids Bike Cup (U9-U15) auf einer einfachen flachen Runde des Sportgeländes stattfinden, ... Beginn der Veranstaltung ist um 12 Uhr.


Ich vermutet, dass sich dieser Veranstaltungsbeginn 12:00 Uhr auf den Kids Bike Cup bezieht. Das würde ja passen wenn der "Rest" - wie Udo1 bestätigt - um 14:00 Uhr beginnt. 

@Udo1, prima, dass du uns auf dem Laufenden hälst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (11. Februar 2010)

Prima das die Auebiker kommen, ich freu mich schon sehr drauf. 

Nun sind natürlich auch die Zwewwellewwerwürschte gefragt. 

Erscheinen natürlich bitte in Uniform (Trikot) So ein Gruppenbild beim legendären Leisslinger Protesttag macht sich später sicher gut auf eurer Seite. ;-) 

Cu Danni 


Von mir nochmal vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, das hilft auch jetzt schon im Vorfeld dem Veranstalter.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (13. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nun sind natürlich auch die Zwewwellewwerwürschte gefragt.
> 
> Erscheinen natürlich bitte in Uniform (Trikot) So ein Gruppenbild beim legendären Leisslinger Protesttag macht sich später sicher gut auf eurer Seite. ;-)


Den Aufruf habe ich schon durch gestartet.


----------



## GTdanni (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas.  

Mit Euch hab ich natürlich schon fest gerechnet. 

Das wird wirklich Klasse auch wenn es kein erfreulicher Anlass ist wird das Treffen mit allen Bikefreunden sicher Klasse. 

Cu Danni 



(Sekt schon kalt gestellt?)


----------



## berg-rider (13. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> zumal alle anderen ihr ok gegeben hatten. selbst die umweltleute. ich denk mal der bürgermeister ist dort einfach ne weichwurst. nur wegen so ein paar "tierfreunden und bestandsregulierern" da zu kneifen...unbegreiflich.
> 
> 
> 
> oder wir treffen uns alle gemeinschaftlich an besagtem rennwochenende in dem wald und drehen ne runde



Jäger als 'Tierfreunde' zu bezeichnen, halte ich für eine sehr zweifelhafte Aussage!

Die Idee mit dem Treffen am Rennwochenende ist gut!


----------



## divergent! (14. Februar 2010)

deshalb stehts in anführungsstrichen. das ist wie umweltschutz und greenpeace

und dann nen dicken tanker aufm meer fahren und boote rammen aber den finger heben.


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Prima das die Auebiker kommen, ich freu mich schon sehr drauf.
> 
> Nun sind natürlich auch die Zwewwellewwerwürschte gefragt.
> 
> ...



Das riecht wieder nach einem legendären Foto


----------



## GTdanni (14. Februar 2010)

Diesmal versuche ich auch meine RR Gruppe (Hallzig Express) in Uniform zum kommen zu bewegen. 
Das wird sicher ein Recht großes Gruppenbild. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2010)

Gestern Abend fand eine öffentliche Mitgliederversammlung von White Rock e.V. zur Absage der 12. MTB-Trophy statt.
Der Vorsitzende informierte über den derzeitigen Sachstand, die Umstände wie es zur Absage dieses Rennens gekommen ist.
Was soll weiter geschehen?
Am 10.04. am Tage des geplanten Rennens, wird ein MTB-Aktionstag in Leißling auf der dortigen Sportanlage durchgeführt.
geplanter Ablauf siehe nachfolgenden Link: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=106

White Rock e.V.  bittet, bei allen Diskussionen zu der  Absage des Wettkampfes, immer sachlich und fair Meinungen zu äußern.


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

ok also ab 12 uhr ne geführte tour. gut dann sollte man also schon gegen 11 aufschlagen. ich bin gespannt und hoffe daß das wetter auch mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (20. Februar 2010)

Da können wir 11Uhr schon das erste Pils geniessen. 



Prima. 




Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Da können wir 11Uhr schon das erste Pils geniessen.
> 
> Prima.
> Cu Danni


Und uns BRUSTGURTFAHRER als SIEGER im WP im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt feiern, das wird echt anstrengend werden.


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Da können wir 11Uhr schon das erste Pils geniessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au ja....also alex 10 uhr in nmb aufschlagen. ich versuche bis dahin auch den radweg zu finden


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> au ja....also alex 10 uhr in nmb aufschlagen. ich versuche bis dahin auch den radweg zu finden



jawoll!
btw ich werd mit 2speed kommen.


----------



## ZiMa (20. Februar 2010)

Wo soll die "geführte MTB Runde" lang gehen? 

40 km in 2 Stunden sind für eine MTB Runde (im Gelände??) schon recht optimistisch.

MfG Martin


----------



## GTdanni (20. Februar 2010)

Geführt wird die Tour von C. Maletz oder S. Geuthner (mit dem Crosser natürlich) dann sind die 40km in ca 1h20min zu schaffen. 

 


Mal im Ernst, große Teile der Tour sind Radwege die gut ausgebaut sind. 
Lediglich in Goseck könnte man kurz in den Wald abschwenken und ob es nun genau 40km sind weiß auch keiner. 

Es kommt ja nicht auf die Minute an, wer eben kurz nach 14 Uhr da ist bekommt keine Wurst mehr und muss warmes Bier trinken aber es gibt schlimmeres. (was eigentlich?) 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2010)

warmes gestrecktes bier und ne wurst ohne senf zum beispiel.

da könnte man ja fast mit dem ssp aufschlagen....boah verdammt ist das blöd wenn man auswahl hat.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> da könnte man ja fast mit dem ssp aufschlagen....boah verdammt ist das blöd wenn man auswahl hat.



bau dir doch auch nen 2speeder. immernoch kein schaltungsgeraffel, aber mehr einsatzbereich. mit etwas übung gehts schalten mit hacke und finger ziemlcih gut.


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2010)

nää entweder oder.

na mal schauen evtl ist bis dahin ja noch was anderes fertig


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hier eine Bitte vom Veranstalter, dem Vorsitzenden von White Rock e.V.,  Winfried Kreis.
Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6806368&postcount=157
Im o.a. Link, Beitrag wurde vom Vorsitzenden noch spontan von einer Demo  gesprochen.
_Zitat: " .... Wir möchten am Samstag, den 10. April 2010 in Leissling  eine MTB Demo  (wir werden es als "Anradeln" propagieren)  organisieren..." Zitat Ende_ 
Auf der öffentlichen Mitgliederversammlung des White Rock e.V. vom  19.02. wurde beschlossen das es keine Demo, sondern jetzt ganz offiziel  ein *MTB- Aktionstag* sein wird. Ziele und  Inhalte, wie im o.g.Link/ Beitrag beschrieben, bleiben bestehen, siehe  nachfolgenden Link,
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/fron...t=12&idart=107


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2010)

Hallo,
Neues zum Aktionstag am 10.04. in Leißling!!

Folgende Infos zum Aktionstag vom Vorsitzenden des White Rock e.V. 

1. Presse wurde eingeschaltet, die auf den Aktionstag aufmerksam   
    machen soll. siehe Nachfolgende Mitteilung.



2. Mitglied des Deutschen Bundestages (MdB) Dieter Stier hat sein 
   kommen zu gesagt;
3. Der Landrat des Burgenlandkreises Harri Reiche hat sein kommen 
   angekündigt, im Zeitfenster 14:00 Uhr bis 15:15 Uhr;
4. DIMB .V. hat sein Kommen zugesagt, werden mit einem Infostand 
   aufschlagen;


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2010)

is denn auch gutes wetter bestellt?


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> is denn auch gutes wetter bestellt?


Aber klar doch, Sonne pur


----------



## divergent! (5. März 2010)

ne wehe nicht...zur not hab ich mir heute schon ne regenjacke besorgt....aber wehe ich brauche die.

sommer befehl ist raus.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2010)

*Einladung zum FAHRRAD-AKTIONSTAG*​ Am Samstag, den 10. April 2010 von 12:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr
am Sportplatz in LeiÃling​ 
  11:00 Uhr FÃ¼r die WeiÃenfelser und Umgebung  Start Marktplatz WeiÃenfels gemeinsame Fahrt nach LeiÃling
*
12:00 Uhr*
Â·         GefÃ¼hrte Mountainbiketour: LeiÃling- Naumburg/Henne- Eulau- Goseck- Uichteritz- WeiÃenfels- LeiÃling (ca. 35 km) â kostenfrei!


*12:30 Uhr:*
Â·         Technikparcours zum GHOST-Kids-Bike Cup 2010 (Mountainbikewettkampf fÃ¼r Kinder von 6- 14 Jahren)


*ab 12:30 Uhr:*
Â·         MÃ¶glichkeiten zu Testfahrten von ElektrorÃ¤dern, Mountainbikes, TrekkingrÃ¤dern â¦(Stand von Zweirad-Riese)
Â·         Bratwurst, GetrÃ¤nke, Kaffee, Kuchenâ¦
Â·         Infostand der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB)
Â·         Infostand des Fremdenverkehrsvereins âWeiÃenfelser Landâ
Â·         KinderhÃ¼pfburg
Â·         Und viele weitere Ãberraschungenâ¦


*14:00 Uhr:*
Â·         Informationsveranstaltung des Vereins White Rock e.V. zur Zukunft des Mountainbikesports im Burgenlandkreis (EhrengÃ¤ste u.a.: Dieter Stier/MdB, Harri Reiche/Landrat, GÃ¼nther Grau (PrÃ¤sident Landesverband Radsport Sachsen-Anhalt), Georg Schmitz (Mountainbike- Koordinator des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer)


*ab 14:30 Uhr:*
Â·         Mountainbike- Rennen auf Wiesenkurs rund um den Spoprtplatz zum GHOST Kids Bike Cup fÃ¼r Kinder von 6 â 14 Jahren (kein Startgeld!)


*ab 15:45 Uhr:*
Â·         Mountainbike-Ausscheidungsfahren auf Wiesenkurs rund um den Sportplatz- ab 15 Jahren (Helmpflicht) â die Besten werden prÃ¤miert ! (Kein Startgeld!)

*STARTEN SIE IN DIE RADSAISON 2010 MIT EINEM AUSFLUG AM 10. APRIL NACH LEIÃLING !


*​


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2010)

klingt gut. freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. März 2010)

na das will ich hoffen. wollen wir trotzdem in leißling gleich aufschlagen oder erst henne zustoßen?

die edit sagt der danny will ja bier trinken


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2010)

grob gesehn mir wurscht. aber um dich zum fahrn zu zwingen sag ich mal gleich in leißling aufschlagen 
ich würd auch ne ecke früher nach nmb kommen und dir deinen rennlenker samt hebel wieder mitbringen.


----------



## GTdanni (27. März 2010)

Bier geht vor.... 


Ich hoffe das wir trocken in den Tag starten und feucht zu Hause ankommen. 



Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

jut dann start in nmb. wir machen dann noch nen zeitplan. ist ja jetzt noch etwas kniffliger bei mir geworden

achja mal noch ne doofe frage. von nmb kommend muss ich da in leißling vorm ekz links runter oder hinter dem ekz?

ich war da noch nie und will nicht ewig rumirren und dann sind alle weg


----------



## Bergarbeiter (28. März 2010)

Ist die Abfahrt aus WSF denn schon die "DEMO"?  
Eine Info-Veranstaltung ist sicher Notwendig (auch wenn die Jäger wohl nicht kommen), aber um als "Critical-mass" Aufmerksamkeit zu errregen liegt der Sportplatz von L. meiner Meinung nach etwas abseits.


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2010)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ist die Abfahrt aus WSF denn schon die "DEMO"?
> Eine Info-Veranstaltung ist sicher Notwendig (auch wenn die Jäger wohl nicht kommen), aber um als "Critical-mass" Aufmerksamkeit zu errregen liegt der Sportplatz von L. meiner Meinung nach etwas abseits.


Von DEMO wird nicht mehr gesprochen, nur noch von einen "Fahrradaktionstag" in Leißling. Die Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr Weißenfels Marktplatz nach Leißling ist eher ein Angebot für die aus Weißenfels und Umgebung kommenden Radler mit ihren Familien.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (28. März 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Von DEMO wird nicht mehr gesprochen,


Aus ..... Gründen?


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2010)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Aus ..... Gründen?


Wurde durch die Mitgliederversammlung "White Rock e.V." am 19.02. so beschlossen.


----------



## ohmtroll (30. März 2010)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ist die Abfahrt aus WSF denn schon die "DEMO"?
> Eine Info-Veranstaltung ist sicher Notwendig (auch wenn die Jäger wohl nicht kommen), aber um als "Critical-mass" Aufmerksamkeit zu errregen liegt der Sportplatz von L. meiner Meinung nach etwas abseits.


Jou! Strasse mit Rädern verstopfen ist ne super Idee 
Schade dass zb Leipzig nicht vor meiner Haustür liegt, wenn dort einmal monatlich die kritische Radlermasse rollt. 

Bezüglich Leissling:  Einige Auebiker wollen nach dem Kyffhäuser Berglauf noch vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (30. März 2010)

Und wir wollen ja eben nicht demonstrieren sondern eher Informieren bzw wachrütteln. 

Die Fahrt von WSF bis Leissling führt übrigens nur über den Saaleradwanderweg und nicht über Straßen.  

Also ich hoffe wir sehen uns da zahlreich. 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2010)

den kann man am we auch zuparken. machen die fußgänger und schmalspurrollschuhfahrer ja auch


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2010)

Was gibt es Neues zum Aktionstag in LeiÃling zu sagen!
http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/eventsleissling.htm
Die Ausschreibung  zum 2. lauf des Ghost Kids Bike Cup ist jetzt online.
Es wird auch ein Sprint-Ausscheidungsfahren fÃ¼r Erwachsene  auf einem Wiesenkurs geben. Dabei wird ein Gesamtpreisgeld von 300,- â¬  unter den fÃ¼nf Erstplatzierten vergeben.
Ausschreibung hier: http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/events/leisslingsprint10.pdf


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

hi udo.

weißt du ob man sich noch vor ort einschreiben kann oder nur im vorfeld?

wir wären ja eh schon früh am start von daher wär da zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2010)

Was gibt es neues?

Nun wie ich heute aus gut unterrichteten Quellen erfahren habe, hat sich der Bürgermeister von Leißling für den 10.04. in den Urlaub abgemeldet. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.



divergent! schrieb:


> hi udo.
> 
> weißt du ob man sich noch vor ort einschreiben kann oder nur im vorfeld?
> 
> wir wären ja eh schon früh am start von daher wär da zeit.



@divergent, 
natürlich kann man sich auch vor Ort einschreiben, bestätigte mit gerade der Veranstalter.


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

ist ja mal wieder ein schönes beispiel mit dem bürgermeister. ich hoffe die leute lernen hier mal was draus und lassen das mal mit dem wählen.

wegen einschreiben...sehr schön dann mache ich das vor ort.....ich hoffe das wetter bleibt so wie die letzten tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2010)

wie sehn denn die hindernisse auf dem wiesenkurs aus?


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wie sehn denn die hindernisse auf dem wiesenkurs aus?


Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber ich könnte mir folgendes vorstellen:
Schwebebalken, Leiter, Eskaladierwand, Graben usw. wäre auch nicht verkehrt oder?


----------



## Bergarbeiter (7. April 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber ich könnte mir folgendes vorstellen:
> Schwebebalken, Leiter, Eskaladierwand, Graben usw. wäre auch nicht verkehrt oder?



... und du mit Stoppuhr und Trillerpfeife.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2010)

muss ich dann mit meinem fahrrad graben? 
aber die wiese liegt in der ebene? wär gut zu wissen, zwecks waffenwahl


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wie sehn denn die hindernisse auf dem wiesenkurs aus?





das sind die kinder und ihre räder vom kinderrennen, die es nicht bis ins ziel geschafft haben.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das sind die kinder und ihre räder vom kinderrennen, die es nicht bis ins ziel geschafft haben.



dann muss ich mit dem leichten fahrrad kommen.


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

ich machs mal vom wetter abhängig. bei sonnneschein mit der milkakuh..beim rest wohl cadex. lässt sich am besten beschleunigen hat nur hintenraus dann dank übersetzung keine luft.


----------



## GTdanni (7. April 2010)

Nach 5 Bier wollt ihr noch beschleunigen? 

Da werdet ihr froh sein wenn ihr das richtige Rad findet.

Aber zur Not könnt ihr ja Udo seins nehmen, da könnt ihr mal sehen was Beschleunigung heißt. 


Cu Danni


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2010)

iche nixe trinken werde 5 bier.


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2010)

5 bier?.....die hab ich doch schon drin wenn ich da früh aufschlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (9. April 2010)

Hallo Freunde. 

Macht euch bitte keine Gedanken wenn ich morgen nicht gleich um 12:00Uhr  vor Ort bin. 
Ich bin bis so gegen 10/11 auf Arbeit und komme dann sofort mit nem 30er Schnitt nach Leißling.  
Ob ich dann der Tour noch nachhetze oder lieber schonmal Ber vortrinke muss ich mal sehen. 

Also bis morgen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2010)

du hetzt hinterher...was für ne frage. den weg dürftest du ja kennen


----------



## aggressor2 (10. April 2010)

na das war wohl nix herr udo...

aber immerhin dürfte ich die classic- und singlespeedwertung sowohl bei der tour, als auch beim sprintrennen klar gewonnen haben


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2010)

da warste ja doch schneller am rechner wie ich

und die armen u23 fahrer werden bestimmt ne gruselige nacht haben wegen uns

hier mal ein paar bilder:

der herr gtdanni bei tiefsinnigen gesprächen nach dem 4-5. bier





der hirsch:





die schund und resterecke:





an sich wars ja ganz nett...nur das elende wetter wusste nicht was es wollte........


----------



## GTdanni (10. April 2010)

Ich bin natürlich auf dem Heimweg noch total nass geworden, tolle Wurst. 

Schön das wir uns mal (wieder) getroffen haben, ich esse erstmal was und lade später noch Bilder hoch. 

Die Dreckecke ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht.... 


Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2010)

ja das wetter hat grad so gepasst. ich war auch kaum aus der dusche...hund an die leine und nochmal raus.....bei regen, hagel und wind. 

ich werd mal noch etwas mehr radeln müssen dieses jahr. plastefraktion ärgern macht spaß


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2010)

dann darfste beim nächsten mal aber nich mit deinem cadex aufschlagen! das wär ja dann...betrug gegenüber die selbst


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2010)

stimmt....was mach ich da bloss? hab doch nur ein paar räder zur wahl.

wenn die aber am berg wieder so rumeiern sollten dann werd ich das nächste mal warten bis sie oben sind und fahre dann erst los


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich auf dem Heimweg noch total nass geworden, tolle Wurst.
> Schön das wir uns mal (wieder) getroffen haben, ich esse erstmal was und lade später noch Bilder hoch.
> Die Dreckecke ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht....
> 
> Cu Danni


Hallo Danni,
Du hast Dich doch nicht noch erkältet oder?
Reinhard1 berichtete mir gestern per PN, dass die Veranstaltung ein voller Erfolg war. Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, hatte aber Enkelwochenende und seit Donnerstag, rote Nase und Husten. Ich hoffe dass es bis zum Dienstag vorbei ist, Kurzurlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

